# River access below Glenwood Springs



## David Miller (May 23, 2010)

I live in Gypsum and have floated Glenwood canyon down to 3 Rivers a number of times. I'd like to try some of the river down stream from there at least as far as Rifle. Where can I get my trailer down to the river along this stretch?


----------



## Liquido (Feb 27, 2012)

Put in at South Canyon. There's another put in downstream (about 5-8 miles) that just looks like a pull-off on East Bound I-70.


----------



## Highside (Jul 11, 2008)

New Castle, Silt and Rifle all have ramps as well as South Canyon and Tibbett's landing (accessible only east bound I-70).


----------



## David Miller (May 23, 2010)

Anything I should be aware of? Water hazards or problems with parking.


----------



## DrBigDog (Apr 15, 2009)

*launch-take outs below glenwood springs*

From South Canyon to New Castle, there's a railroad bridge 1+ miles down w/a very large pilon in the center. Easy miss either side, but pay attention.
Take out at New Castle is river left, at a small park. To get there, get off the interstate, turn left, go over the river and @ "T" in road, turn right. the park is 1/2 mile on the right.
Silt; take out is river left, before a bridge. to get to the take out, off at Silt ramp, turn left, go over I70 to the frontage road and turn left, at the motel on the right, turn right and cross the bridge and the takeout is on left. 
Can't give info on Rifle, but about a mile or so after the Silt take out the river bends right and passes through a double section of bridges for I70. Can't give too much beta on this, though someone likely will respond; however, be on your toes there.


----------



## Barney Fife (May 25, 2009)

South Canyon wave, running almost directly into the bridge pile on at the bottom of this wave train is something to be aware of. It's easy at this level and very doable at high water. Line up to the rapid, stay straight, put your nose toward the bridge pile on and pull away. The train track bridge at the end of S. Canyon is as described in another post. Below Silt the river braids out into many channels. At this level, follow the one you can see down furthest. The approach to the Rifle take out is now challenged after last year's high water changed the normal river left entrance to the take out, which is just below the bridge. The take out is still on river left, but now the best entrance, at low water, is from the right, ferrying hard across the river just above the bridge. Last year, a guy was killed trying to make this move when his boat hit the pile on. If you go to Rifle, make sure you scout the take out before hand. In the near future, the Rifle boat ramp is supposed to move further down river and onto the right side.


----------



## David Miller (May 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Good info! Will give this section a run soon. I saw the wave at the end of South Canyon from the interstate last year during the high runoff and is look very scary.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

The South Canyon wave (under the old bridge) has big waves and a strong lateral at high water, but no rocks. Just fun! It seems different this year- the lateral seems to be closer to the beginning and I haven't seen the haystacks form up as much.

The train trestle is a real hazard at high water but won't look anything like it did last year when the square concrete blocks with the sharp metal rails were under water.


----------



## F.A.A.C. Slim (Jan 14, 2010)

Floated New Castle to Silt last weekend.......the take out at Silt is already mostly dry and I had to drag my 12' raft 40' to the ramp.


----------



## JoelBelmont (Feb 9, 2008)

*Takeout below rifle?*

Does anyone know where the next raft takeout is after rifle?


----------



## Barney Fife (May 25, 2009)

JoelBelmont said:


> Does anyone know where the next raft takeout is after rifle?


I have not floated the section of the Colorado, below Rifle, in a number of years; but my understanding is that Parachute has built a new ramp near the community park there. There is also a take out above Parachute that I have used in the past, but it was not very good and I can't really provide clear details on the location. I guess that tells you the condition I was in when I floated that section...


----------



## DrBigDog (Apr 15, 2009)

*river access below rifle*

Call the Town of Parachute, 970-285-7630.
Lots of private land down that way.
Good floating.


----------

